# Recycled Rubber



## Madsciguy (Dec 17, 2020)

Just had to repair my ladder and thought I'd remind everyone of the usefulness of hockey pucks.





I have used them for making mounting feet, bushings and gaskets. The rubber is dry (not gummy) and machines well.
You can make thin gaskets on the lathe with a slitting blade and soapy water as a lubricant.
Stay safe and happy holidays!


----------



## cheepo45 (Dec 17, 2020)

Drill a hole in the middle for a bolt, put the bolt in your cordless drill, and start your I.C. engines by holding it against the flywheel. I've been doing this for years - works great!
 Scott


----------

